# Itchy Goats...Is that normal?



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

Are goats supposed to be a little itchy? My goats constantly are scratching themselves, and I'm wondering if it's normal for goats or not. I've seen goats itch like mine before, but I'd like to clear it up for sure. Thanks :help:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no goats should be itchy. An occasional scratch is ok like a dog but anything more then that I would be checking for lice.


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

I've looked for lice, and don't see any.  I'm glad that's normal, thanks.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

What do you mean Ichy..Like rubbing against things for a good scratch or scratching with thier hooves..or rubbing along the ground...My goats love to push up against things, gates, fencing, trees..for a good scratch but when I see one pushing them selves while laying on their chest ( back end Up lol) I know they have a problem..


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

happybleats said:


> ...but when I see one pushing them selves while laying on their chest ( back end Up lol) I know they have a problem..


Define "problem", please. Thanks!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

problem like lice, mites..mange or dry skin ....something more than just feel like a good scratch


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

Well my goats love to rub against fences/gates/barn doors and they do scratch between their hooves. They also itch their back with their horns.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

happybleats said:


> problem like lice, mites..mange or dry skin ....something more than just feel like a good scratch


Thank you! I thought that was what you meant, but wanted to make sure.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Well my goats love to rub against fences/gates/barn doors and they do scratch between their hooves. They also itch their back with their horns.


That is normal behavior, goats love a good scratch...if they are scratching like mad to the point of causing stress and/or bald spots then they need something done...


----------

